# budwing pic



## nickyp0 (Jan 29, 2007)

here is my budwing eating a blood worm off a tooth pick


----------



## Rick (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice. Interesting feeding method.


----------



## nickyp0 (Jan 29, 2007)

ty rick FF got to much for me and i read on the internet that you can feed them frozen food or can food so i tried BW's and sure enough it works and seems to briten up there color.


----------



## sk8erkho (Jan 31, 2007)

While awaiting my maggots to grow into flies, I would use a stick and dig those buggers out and feed them my mantids. Works well when they don't seem to want to take it from your hand or it's too small for your fingers. What ever works!!!!

Pretty cool!!

Khori


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 25, 2007)

So was that from a package of frozen bloodworms? I wonder if freeze-dried blood worms that are soaked in water would work too...


----------



## Ian (Feb 25, 2007)

This is interesting, I have never even tried to feed my mantids with none-live food.

How long did it take your specimen to start eating the bloodworm?


----------



## nickyp0 (Feb 25, 2007)

he started to eat as soon as i put it near it. it does take 5-15 mins to feed each one but it is fun  .

nickyp0


----------



## Peekaboo (Feb 28, 2007)

I can get live blood worms from my local pet place. Thanks for sharing.


----------

